# Amour (masculin au singulier féminin au pluriel)



## Olaszinhok

Bonjour à tous.

Peut-être est-ce une question un peu bizarre ou même sotte mais j’aimerais savoir pourquoi en français le mot _amour_ est masculin au singulier et féminin au pluriel:

_Il a vécu un très grand amour _(singulier masculin)
_Mes premières amours _(pluriel féminin)

Y a-t-il  des raisons historiques ou étymologiques qui justifient cette particularité linguistique? En fait, il y en a d’autres tels que _délice, orgue, etc._
À vrai dire, il ne s’agit pas d’une règle tout à fait inconnue pour moi, même dans ma langue maternelle  l’italien, on a des substantifs qui suivent une règle pareille.
En tout cas, cette irrégularité du mot _amour _m'a toujours étonné...


Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## danielstan

Difficultés : amour - Dictionnaire de français Larousse


> *Genre*
> Au singulier, le mot est masculin : _un amour fervent_.
> 
> *REMARQUE*
> L'emploi du féminin singulier _(une belle amour)_ relève d'une recherche stylistique délibérée (effet d'archaïsme ou plaisanterie, notamment).
> 
> Au pluriel, le mot est masculin dans le registre courant _(elle a eu des amours ardents et des passions jalouses)_, féminin dans le style soutenu ou poétique ( « le vert paradis des amours enfantines », Ch. Baudelaire ).
> 
> Quand il s'agit des représentations du dieu Amour (en peinture, sculpture, etc.), _amour_ est toujours masculin, au singulier comme au pluriel : _des amours sculptés_.



Difficultés : délice - Dictionnaire de français Larousse

Difficultés : orgue - Dictionnaire de français Larousse


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

I think it's not a "rule", just "one of those things", like "il dito / le dita" in Italian, for example.


----------



## bearded

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> like "il dito / le dita" in Italian, for example.


In Italian we say ''le dita'' for analogy to the plurals of words that were neuter in Latin (e.g. _brachium, _pl. _brachia, _It. il braccio/le braccia)... But in Latin _amor _was masculine (maybe someone can indicate analogies to feminine words with -or ending? _Arbor _does not seem to be a suitable candidate..), and therefore I really don't understand why Larousse says ''effet d'archaïsme'' with regard to the obsolete feminine plural. Olaszinhok's question remains unanswered/unexplained so far, I'm afraid.


----------



## fdb

CNRTL:

_Gramm. Lar._ 1964, § 249 écrit : ,,_Amour,_ après avoir longtemps hésité entre les deux genres, est considéré par les grammaires classiques comme masculin au singulier et féminin au pluriel. Le genre masculin semble aujourd'hui se généraliser pour les deux nombres`` (_cf._ aussi Littré, rem. et Grev. 1964, § 253).


----------



## bearded

fdb said:


> après avoir longtemps hésité entre les deux genres,


Mais est-ce qu'on sait la raison de cette ''hésitation''? Le terme latin d'origine était masculin après tout..


----------



## Olaszinhok

Mille mercis pour vos  interventions mais, comme l’a très bien dit Monsieur Barbu ,  malheureusement personne n’a répondu à ma question jusqu’à présent. Lorsque j’ai cité l’italien je me référais plutôt à des mots comme_ il gregge_ (le troupeau) _le greggi_ ou_ il carce_re (la prison, la je*ô*le) _le carceri_ qui peuvent être masculin au singulier et féminin au pluriel. En ce qui concerne _dito/di_ta, ce nom appartient à un petit groupe de noms qui préserve la terminaison en –a du neutre latin pour le pluriel. Toutefois,  c’est bizarre que le nom _digitu_s soit masculin en latin et non neutre.
Pourquoi le mot amour est-il féminin au pluriel (parfois même au singulier) à l'origine?


----------



## bearded

Olaszinhok said:


> la terminaison en –a du neutre latin pour le pluriel. Toutefois, c’est bizarre...


C'est bien pour ça que j'ai parlé d' ''analogie''.


----------



## Penyafort

Apparemment l'emploi du masculin en français pour le mot devient de plus en plus fréquent aux siècles XVIe et XVIe.

En catalan c'est presque pareil. Le mot était féminin dans les ouvrages médiévaux mais actuellement, même si le dictionnaire dit que les deux genres sont possibles, le masculin est celui qui est généralisé, y compris le pluriel féminin. 

Peut-être qu'il s'agit d'une ancienne analogie gallo-romane.


----------



## Nanon

Voir ici (féminins à une base sans -e, _féminins à terminaison masculine_) : ANCIEN FRANCAIS: Les substantifs
Inévitablement, on pense à Christine de Pisan (XIVe - XVe siècle) qui écrivait ainsi :


> Or, me voulez-vous occire,
> _Ma douce amour, mon doux sire, _
> Que ja vous voulez partir !


Et aussi, en s'adressant à l'homme qu'elle aimait :


> _Ma douce amour, ma plaisance chérie,
> Mon ami cher_, tout ce que puis aimer,
> Votre douceur m'a de tous maux guérie.
> En vérité, je vous peux proclamer
> Fontaine dont tout bien me vient,
> Qui en paix comme en joie me soutient
> Et dont plaisirs m'arrivent à largesse,
> Car _vous tout seul_ me tenez en liesse.


----------



## Dymn

Le mot _amour _appartient à une classe de mots latins finissant par _-or_, qui à l'époque étaient masculins mais qui se sont passés au féminin en français et devenus _-eur_. Par conséquent, _amour _constitue une exception autant en genre qu'en terminaison. Je n'en sais pas les raisons, mais j'ai toujours cru que c'était une influence de l'occitan, et que le genre masculin au singulier était un simple choix arbitraire en raison d'une terminaison étrangère au locuteur moyen...


----------



## Olaszinhok

Penyafort said:


> En catalan c'est presque pareil. Le mot était féminin dans les ouvrages médiévaux mais actuellement, même si le dictionnaire dit que les deux genres sont possibles, le masculin est celui qui est généralisé, y compris le pluriel féminin.





Dymn said:


> c'était une influence de l'occitan, et que le genre masculin au singulier était un simple choix arbitraire en raison d'une terminaison étrangère au locuteur moyen...



C'est très intéressant, je ne savais pas que le mot amour/amor pouvait être féminin  en catalan aussi, comme vous l'avez dit, cela doit être une innovation gallo-romane par rapport au latin ou peut- être même une influence de l'occitan.



Nanon said:


> Voir ici (féminins à une base sans -e, _féminins à terminaison masculine_) : ANCIEN FRANCAIS: Les substantifs



Nanon, merci pour le lien et le très beau poème de Christine de Pisan, poétesse d'origine italienne  Je les ai beaucoup appréciés.


----------



## Nanon

Dymn said:


> Le mot _amour _appartient à une classe de mots latins finissant par _-or_, qui à l'époque étaient masculins


À cette catégorie des mots en _-or_ de la troisième déclinaison appartenait aussi _uxor _qui est féminin...


----------



## Dymn

Olaszinhok said:


> C'est très intéressant, je ne savais pas que le mot amour/amor pouvait être féminin en catalan aussi, comme vous l'avez dit, cela doit être une innovation gallo-romane par rapport au latin ou peut- être même une influence de l'occitan.


Ces mots en _-or _étaient universellement féminins en catalan ancien, mais certains (surtout ceux de plus formels?) se sont passés au masculin à nouveau. On en a parlé dans le forum catalan l'année dernière.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Dymn said:


> Ces mots en _-or _étaient universellement féminins en catalan ancien, mais certains (surtout ceux de plus formels?) se sont passés au masculin à nouveau. On en a parlé dans le forum catalan l'année dernière.




Merci pour le lien, peut-être l’avais-je même lu. En tout cas, j’aurais dû me souvenir de certains mots féminins qui se terminent par –or en catalan. Je n'avais pas du tout pensé au catalan et en plus, je ne savais absolument pas que le mot _amor_ était à l'origine féminin dans cette langue.


----------



## bearded

Olaszinhok said:


> pourquoi en français le mot _amour_ est masculin au singulier et féminin au pluriel:


Explication 'macho-technique': parce-que les hommes sont plus fidèles et n'ont qu'un amour, alors que les femmes... ont plusieurs amours.


----------



## Nanon

@bearded : le genre du nom serait alors celui de son possesseur ? C'est nouveau


----------



## bearded

T'as raison, Nanon. C'était bien une blague.


----------



## Nanon

Plus sérieusement... ou non ?
Un amour (m) a pour diminutif une amourette (f) .
Certaines variantes de l'occitan contemporain gardent le féminin au singulier en plus du pluriel : dicod'Òc - Recherche


----------



## bearded

Nanon said:


> Un amour (m) a pour diminutif une amourette (f)


Chez nous c'est tout au masculin: _un amore / un amoretto._


----------



## Olaszinhok

bearded said:


> Chez nous c'est tout au masculin: _un amore / un amoretto._


Je dirais aussi qu'on utilise _amorino, amorettino, amoruccio_, en italien on a plein de diminutifs...


----------



## Penyafort

Cela m'a fait penser au mot _art_, qui en espagnol et catalan est masculin au singulier (art decoratiu) et féminin au pluriel (Belles Arts, arts plàstiques, males arts), mais qui, étonamment pour moi, est toujours masculin en français, et toujours féminin en italien et portugais.


----------

